# Now what to get?



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

swchang said:


> jw, get yourself into the car. STS-V can wait another year or two. :thumbup:


GM called me today. They're picking up all costs - MSRP differences, taxes, no usage/wear fees, etc. All tolled I'm sure it's more than a couple grand. Car is 10 mos. old w/ over 13k miles. But in the end it was the particular car was a lemon with an electrical anomoly they've never encountered before.

Without a doubt I've never been treated this well by an automobile manufacturer. GM gets a :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

jw said:


> GM called me today. They're picking up all costs - MSRP differences, taxes, no usage/wear fees, etc. All tolled I'm sure it's more than a couple grand. Car is 10 mos. old w/ over 13k miles. But in the end it was the particular car was a lemon with an electrical anomoly they've never encountered before.
> 
> Without a doubt I've never been treated this well by an automobile manufacturer. GM gets a :thumbup: :thumbup:


Wow, that IS awesome. Good for them. I doubt BMWNA would ever do that... :tsk: But still not good enough treatment to keep you in the GM family for the next few years? 

The dash on the M is kinda weird, and is especially more difficult for us vertically-challenged folk. The entire looks and feels top notch otherwise, though.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

swchang said:


> Wow, that IS awesome. Good for them. I doubt BMWNA would ever do that... :tsk: But still not good enough treatment to keep you in the GM family for the next few years?


Wife's Saab had her 3rd flat tire in just over a year. :yikes:

I think I'll test drive a GTO tomorrow. Just for


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

i hear you can get a brand new '04 GTO for $24,000 these days if you can find one still on a lot


Sticker - $33K

Invoice $29K

Rebate - $5000.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

atyclb said:


> i hear you can get a brand new '04 GTO for $24,000 these days if you can find one still on a lot
> 
> Sticker - $33K
> 
> ...


GMS is typically invoice less ~%7 then rebates applied.

~$22k


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

The chick in the commercial is pretty hot. Doesn't make it seem very sporty when she's driving it in heels and with an autotragic tranny, though...


----------

